
Every os should have a qr reader - hilyen
Just was thinking, why can’t I scan a QR code that is visible on my phone or computer screen? Why wouldn’t [OS] just allow me to tap to decode any QR that is rendered on screen? This would allow QR usage everywhere, in imagery, video, etc. It massively opens up QR use cases.
======
NegativeLatency
What phone do you have? iOS and Android have QR readers in their camera apps.

~~~
hilyen
I am speaking specifically scanning without a camera.

